
Car flies into house - Computer addiction saves a life - stretchwithme
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-11649999
======
uyguiu
Coincidence saves a life.

------
RiderOfGiraffes

      > in a house in Melbourne's outer east suburb.
    

Like Melbourne has only one, outer East suburb ...

